# Bloating after surgery



## tincho_lavie (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi everybody!

I'm Martin. The reason I'm creating this thread is because I need your help. 
I've had a laparoscopic resection surgery last Monday, I'm on my 6th day. The problem is  I've been having abdominal distension  for the last 4 days and I really don't see a positive progress since then, I'm with a liquid-only diet and my doctor won't give me a solid diet until the abdominal distension gets better.
It would be an enormous help for me if you could all answer a little poll about the topic. I will  post the results after I got a couple of answers so it can help other people too.

*Click to answer poll*

Thank you very much!


----------



## Fernando1 (Nov 2, 2015)

The distention may be caused by the lack of digestive activity in your bowels. I take Bentyl to release the bowels into a more relaxed state. After surgery I was doing a lot of walking, if you can get on an exercise bike to stimulate the bowels, this was my greatest help for the distention.

The lack of solids in not challenging the bowels enough, on the other hand you don't want the solids from getting stuck there if the bowels are not moving.


----------



## tincho_lavie (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you Fernando, I'm way better now... thankfully the distention almost dissapeared and I'm back home. I'm tolerating solids pretty well, but I need more time for my intestines to go back to the "normal" mode.


----------

